# Dusky wrasse



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Seen one of these at a local fish store. Very intrigued by this fish. My tank is a 90 gallon. Stocked with flame angel( juvenile), square tail bristle tooth tang and a one spot fox face. Clam, 2 cleaner shrimp, one blood shtimp, snails and emerald crab.

Two questions: How hard are these to keep and are they reef safe?

Sorry 3rd question will it get along with current tank inhabitants. I have had the flame angel chase my carpenters wrasse out of the tank to his demise. Also the bristle tooth when I added the flame was very aggressive towards the flame angel but eventually settled down. My concern is this new wrasse is a sand burrower if being bullied by these two fish will never get a chance to get settled into the tank and eventually just die.

What are all your thoughts????


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a fairly large one, along with alot of other fish, including pygmy angels, cleaner shrimp, hermits, and lots of snails. I absolutely love this fish. I picked mine up at the coral reef shop a few months back, it eats like a pig and is plump to say the least. Very reef safe for me so far and doesnt bother other fish and any fish that bothers him, he just shrugs it off like a boss. Heres a photo and a link to a recent video with the Dusky in it, hes over by the anemones at the start of the video, i tossed some food in around the middle mark. NLS pellets in the video, but this fish eats anything i feed.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply,

I see you do not have a very deep sand bed, how is the fish with that. I have about 2 inches of a courser sand bed do you think that will be a problem?


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

kies1 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> I see you do not have a very deep sand bed, how is the fish with that. I have about 2 inches of a courser sand bed do you think that will be a problem?


i cant say for sure, my sand is sugar sand and is about 2" deep tho if that helps. the tank (a 90g) is inset into the stand so you cant see the depth in the video, i believe if your using something like sea floor special grade you are good to go, as long as its sand sifter safe there shouldn't be an issue. I also keep other Wrasse of the same genius (halichoeres) in the tank without any issue.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Carib sea aragonite special grade reef sand is what I have. What do you think?


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

kies1 said:


> Carib sea aragonite special grade reef sand is what I have. What do you think?


i believe you should be good to go, as long as its not crushed coral or anything sharp that can scratch the fish, one thing you could do if your really worried about it is buy the smallest bag of sugar sand you can find and add it to the area your wrasse dives into at night(most likely behind some rock or something).

The sand at the coral reef shop was fairly coarse and the wrasse was buried and in good health when i was in there to pick it up if that means anything also.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replying think I will pick the fish up in the next couple of days. Maybe Thursday as tomorrow night am busy. The lfs had three in stock last night so odds are they will be there Thursday. Thanks for all the info. Seems like it sounds as if it is a pretty hardy fish.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

They are currently living in caribsea special grade. I guess I will see you this week. 

Jeff 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks to Jeff picked up the dusky wrasse. Second day in tank and after being bullied by my small flame angel is settling in quite well. Eating frozen mysis shrimp like a pig. Very active fish all over the tank. Very happy with this purchase so far. Can't wait for this fish to mature. According to Jeff think we have a male. Time will tell.


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

good to hear, get a photo when you have some time, i would love to see your new fish.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Tried on the weekend but it does not stay put long enough to get a good in focus photo. Will try again.


----------



## Duke (Dec 22, 2012)

kies1 said:


> Tried on the weekend but it does not stay put long enough to get a good in focus photo. Will try again.


ya i hear ya, its a very hard fish to photograph


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Got some good pics will post later tonight


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Pic of my new Dusky Wrasse


----------

